# How Do I Reduce Front End Sagging?



## MIAWPUKEK (Dec 18, 2004)

Anybody got any suggestions on how I can reduce the front end sagging on my 2004 F150 (new style) when I puts on my plow??? Will ballast in the box (pushed all the way to the back), make much of a difference? Or do I need load absorber things in the front suspension? If so, where's a good place to get them? I can get them around here for around 200 - 300 bucks, plus installation.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

They are called Timbrens.They install in place of the factory bump stops. They are about $150 for your truck installed. Most on line places that sell plow parts stock them.


----------



## Swinn (May 14, 2005)

It would be nice to just add a leaf but the F150 went from torsion bars to coil springs up front in 2004 I believe. Maybe there are some heavier coils springs, air bags, or the timbrens. Good luck.


----------



## MD Power Plow (Nov 30, 2004)

What pow are tou using to make the truck drop so much? You can get a air system that will help.


----------



## MIAWPUKEK (Dec 18, 2004)

I'm using a 7'6" Western Ultramount Pro Steel Blade. So it's kinda heavy, plus I don't know if the truck has a soft suspension or not, it rides pretty smoothly.


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

bow hunter said:


> Get an add a leaf more springs  mean more wheel travel.


You can have too much wheel travel, which could lead to early shock replacement because the the shocks get overextended.

What year F150 is it, what is your front axle weight rating?? Maybe you are just overloading the truck....and adding timbrens or what ever may stop the sag, but if the front end is overloaded you can end up wearing front suspension parts quickly... Just foor for thought...


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

What are you running for ballast?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ratlover said:


> What are you running for ballast?


Uh oh, here we go again. LMAO


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

LOL


----------



## MIAWPUKEK (Dec 18, 2004)

right now for ballast, I use a few bags of sand, but I was thinking about putting those patio blocks in there, cut to fit the shape of the box.What do you guys think?


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

How much weight? Just make sure its behind the rear tires and its secure if something happened.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

How to stop front end from sagging?
Get an 3/4 ton with a plow prep...
The right tool for right job!! you can't drive a spike with a tack hammer 

I know your trying to get by with what you have but, your better off selling the 1/2 ton before you beat the s#!t out of it and get a 3/4 ton. IMO


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

I line the bed with cinder blocks, at about 35 pounds each and they fit quite nicely

what are your front springs rated at now?


----------



## Ferrarilou (Dec 15, 2004)

*Leveling Kit*

Search Ebay And Google For A *leveling Kit For 2004 F150*. I Put One On My 2005 F350 And Its Perfect. The Front Is As High As The Back, And It Reduces Sag From My 9.2 Boss Vplow. It Raised The Front 2.5"


----------

